# Pb Finder dans Automator



## jacmartun (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le Finder dans automator.
Lorsque je commence un processus par "Obtenir les éléments du finder indiqués", il n'ouvre pas la fenetre de choix et se déroule normalement avec une liste de fichiers vide

Est ce que j'oublie quelque chose ??

Merci de votre aide

Cdt

PS je suis en SL 10.6.3

Si ca peut servir à quelquun: il suffit de cocher l'option: "Afficher cette action si le processus est éxécuté"


----------

